# Kingdom Hearts



## tinkerbell of winter

So who else is addicted to these games other than me? I love them!


----------



## IliketheTitanic

Big KH fan here 

Have you played the new re:chain of memories?


----------



## tinkerbell of winter

Not yet, I plan on getting it soon though, I want to finish 2 first.


----------



## Fozzie`

Kingdom Hearts is fantastic!


----------



## JessR




----------



## IliketheTitanic

tinkerbell of winter said:


> Not yet, I plan on getting it soon though, I want to finish 2 first.



I was going to say it would probably make more sense if you played COM first, but you already started 2. What happened was a lot of people didn't play the GBA version of it, so they had to fill in the parts but its very convenient to know the COM story so it can fill in every part.


----------



## MadameSosostris

I found it dissapointing that Square Enix would sell out Final Fantasy like they did.


----------



## IliketheTitanic

MadameSosostris said:


> I found it dissapointing that Square Enix would sell out Final Fantasy like they did.



lol they didn't sell out Final Fantasy.

Don't you know how Kingdom Hearts was made? Disney and Square both worked next to the same offices then one day some of the creators met up in the elevator and came out with a new concept idea, thats like saying Disney sold out all of their classic stories to square.

IMO it was a good idea to keep the old FF characters preoccupied with something to do.


----------



## Jackoman

Yeah, KH is a great series. I had lots of fun playing it. I am a pretty big fan of KH.


----------



## MissVMK678:0)

i like it it's pretty cool


----------



## TheAXIOM

I love the KH games 

I never played the first one, but I pretty much watched my cousin play the whole game haha.

I can't wait until the DS game comes out; KH: 358/2 Days. It focuses on the story of Organization XIII and how Roxas became a part of them/the friendship between him and Axel!


----------



## stacopp

we love the Kingdom Hearts games at our house and are looking forward to the new release


----------



## tinkerbell of winter

They have KH tshirts and hoodies at Hot Topic now, very cool!


----------



## Dervis

Kingdom Hearts was what re-ignited my love of Disney!  I've played both 1 and 2, and am anxiously awaiting Birth By Sleep. I'm also a huge fan of FF, so this game is like the love child of my 2 favorite franchises!


----------



## Soopafly

Cant wait for any future announcements, especially on the PS3  big Final Fantasy fan and Disney fan so putting these together is pure awesome sauce!


----------



## MusicalDisneyDreams

Pssst! Y'all should go visit the Kingdom Hearts Thread on the Teen Boards.. it's in great need of posters besides me bumping it. 
I love Sora.  He's just really cute to me lol. 
I am sooo  I can't get past the Riku Replica in Re:CoM the fourth time.. Lemme win already, I wanna play Riku's side of the story!! 
Can anyone tell me which Final Fantasy I should start with? I love KH and people have recomended Final Fantasy to me, so which one should I start with?


----------



## bondjerys

Hi
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts II
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories
Best game in the universe!!!!
Even at the game exchanges you can hardly find them and they are NEVER in the cheap section..


----------



## Discordantmusic

MusicalDisneyDreams said:


> Pssst! Y'all should go visit the Kingdom Hearts Thread on the Teen Boards.. it's in great need of posters besides me bumping it.
> I love Sora.  He's just really cute to me lol.
> I am sooo  I can't get past the Riku Replica in Re:CoM the fourth time.. Lemme win already, I wanna play Riku's side of the story!!
> Can anyone tell me which Final Fantasy I should start with? I love KH and people have recomended Final Fantasy to me, so which one should I start with?




I'd say VII, because that's the big one. Everyone plays it at some point.

But yeah. I'm a big KH fan. Roxas is and always will be my favorite. Playing _Days_ in Japanese made me love him more. xD Hahahahaha, he's a pottymouth in that game.  Can't wait for Birth By Sleep. Still debating whether or not to buy the Japanese version since its release date is coming up...


----------



## Lucky1218

Kingdom Hearts is fantastic!


----------



## luckylab

big fan here as well


----------



## weasty

I havent played them yet but I have the new ds version of the game and cant wait to get started


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I want a PS3 Kingdom Hearts


----------



## SOnotLayuh

Discordantmusic said:


> I'd say VII, because that's the big one. Everyone plays it at some point.
> 
> But yeah. I'm a big KH fan. Roxas is and always will be my favorite. Playing _Days_ in Japanese made me love him more. xD Hahahahaha, he's a pottymouth in that game.  Can't wait for Birth By Sleep. Still debating whether or not to buy the Japanese version since its release date is coming up...



I'm weird... but... I hatehatehate 7. People have always hated on me for hating it! I love IX and VIII, as well as the older ones (like IV-VI). I couldn't get into 7 because I just couldn't give a crap about the characters.

Kingdom Hearts... though... is my crack. By the time part 2 came out I had beaten the first one 27 times - and the guys at the counter at Game Stop knew about it so they offered me a job at the midnight release. From then on I was known as the KH girl, and people would call Game Stop when they were stuck in the game and make me walk them through it!

I've played, I've written fan fiction, I've drooled, I've dreamed, I've collected the action figures - I live and breathe KH!


----------



## twitterpated_cookiez

love it, my mom thinks im OCD though but love it


----------



## BecBennett

Dervis said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts was what re-ignited my love of Disney!  I've played both 1 and 2, and am anxiously awaiting Birth By Sleep. I'm also a huge fan of FF, so this game is like the love child of my 2 favorite franchises!



Same! I bought KH with a new ps2 back in 2002, and from the second I started playing it, it reminded me why Disney is so awesome!

In the parks characters tend to creep me out a little, but if it was possible I'd gladly pose between Donald and Goofy for a pic... You know, just to re- unite the team! lol!


----------



## vmkhappy_panda

i love kingdom hearts! i wish there could be a kingdom hearts dark ride... like buzz lightyear except you shoot at heartless... idk LOL...


----------



## SoScary'09

I went as Marly to MNSSHP last year but no one knew who I was, except one CM who freaked out at meXD Good times.

I still haven't finished Days. I got sick of doing the same thing over and over. And I guess Birth By Sleep is coming out soon, but I don't have a PSP.


----------



## alfanzo

The voice acting in Kingdom Hearts deserves special mention, as Square Enix was able to put together an all-star cast of film and voice actors to breathe life into the game's characters. When you're hearing Ariel from The Little Mermaid sing an original tune, it's Jodi Benson, who portrayed Ariel in the film.


----------



## megrim96

I'm a huge fan of Kingdom Hearts 2, but I prefer the Organization over Sora.  (Demyx )


----------



## NYUBwayBaby

I just got into KH. One of my friends played it when it first came out, but I didn't quite get it. I bought KH:COM on a whim after Christmas this year and I loved it. My boyfriend's brother let me borrow his copy of KH2, so I'm working through that now.


----------



## Soopafly

Cant wait for Birth By Sleep, doesn't hit the UK until September but that's just in time for our vacation which suits me fine.

Apparently the Kingdom Hearts development team will be picking up KH3 as soon as they are finished with Final Fantasy Versus 13. Cant wai't for KH3 in full HD goodness. I wonder what worlds they will use this time, what would you guys want to see in the next one?


----------



## cindrella

i m also....


----------



## Corbisblue

I love Kingdom Hearts! I couldn't wait for the first one to come out wayyyy back in 2002 so I bought the Japanese version and played through that. It's the coolest concept and it worked out amazingly!


----------



## barysiddle

I have played kingdom hearts many times and I am really addicted to this game. It is awesome game, however I still can't wait for KH3. I just hope it can stack up to BBS.


----------



## SwipatronSparks

im a huge fan of kingdom hearts =]
have even cosplayed sora before loved cosplaying him.... but havnt worn it since since the costume suffered during transport (keyblade broke into 4 pieces! and my wig died =[ ) but still.... i have completed both KH1 and KH2 several times and am bust playing through birth by sleep at the mo =]


----------



## rikkitikkitik

I love Kingdom Hearts. Getting to run around with Goofy and Donald was so much fun. Thought the story lines for 1 and 2 were really good not so sure about all the mobile versions though.


----------



## SwipatronSparks

i havnt played the mobile versions my self, and i love the storylines in the games its the battle systems that get to me, i cant stand the battle system with the cards in chain of memories, and while i am playing through it i am finding the 365/2 days game very tedious and pretty repetitive, loving birth by sleep though its a great game =]


----------



## Theodore Hawkwood

I enjoy Kingdom Hearts. The series lends itself very well to fanfiction especially to those who specialize in writing Crossover fics like I do.


----------



## SwipatronSparks

yeh i have written a few crossover fics with kingdom hearts crew visiting several places and having that place just being another 'world' on their journey, have never posted any of them online though, as i have either never finished them or ust havnt been happy enough with it to post it lol =]


----------



## D23Ry

KH is coming to the 3DS 

http://www.gamespot.com/3ds/rpg/kingdomhearts3d/index.html 

the screen shots look pretty good


----------



## SoScary'09

Love it. Cosplayed as Marluxia at MK for MNSSHP!


----------



## angelajo




----------



## AndreeaScott

The game takes a different approach for the series, by offering three different characters to play as. To unravel the truth of this tale, you must play as each of them (Ventus, Terra, and Aqua) each with their own unique battle styles. Ventus is a fast, but weak striker who feels similar to playing as Sora. Terra uses brute strength, and dark magic at the cost of speed. Aqua is a spellweaver mostly unfit for keyblade combat. Each character's story is unique enough to warrant playing as all of them, and the game does a great job of making each character's trek through the worlds, unique. I recommend playing on the Proud difficulty, as the game feels too easy on standard, while hard forces player to learn the gameplay mechanics.


----------



## Next Disney Princess

Love KH! KH 2 is my fave 
just wish they sold more kingdom hearts merchandise at disney world, all i found wuz a keychain last time i went...


----------



## Alessa

I'm TOTALLY in love with Kingdom Hearts!
I played them over and over and over and never got tired of them!
But I can't play KH 1 and 2 anymore since I don't have a Playstation 2 anymore.
But I know them out of my head though!


----------

